# Ibanez Prestige RGA121 Wallpaper



## Wretched (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

Spent a couple of hours photographing my guitars last night and made up a quick wallpaper from one of them. Thought I'd let you guys have it!

The full-res version is on my flikr page: Ibanez RGA121 Desktop Wallpaper on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Here's link to the full-res wallpaper of the ESP LTD V500: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2707/4512130381_4c40530ac9_o.jpg

I'll probably get around to making up wallpapers of my other guitars over the next week or so when I have some spare time. I've just been a bit of an insomniac lately.

Other models are listed in my signature below. If anyone really desires a wallpaper from one of the models listed, let me know and I'll try to do that one first.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 7, 2010)

Really nice shot man, love the light reflections.


----------



## Zahs (Apr 8, 2010)

Dude this looks great... it has the totally Ibanez display vibe...


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 9, 2010)

That's awesome


----------



## Wretched (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback, guys.
Will try to work the others into wallpapers through next week.


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 11, 2010)

Ohhh! That is sick!  Could you possibly do your SC-607?


----------



## Wretched (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey again!

I just got done working the wallpaper for the LTD V500.
It was a bugger of a thing. Not as easy with the flat face as the RGA121 was, but I think it turned out really well. Very moody.

Here the link: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2707/4512130381_4c40530ac9_o.jpghttp://benhosking.wordpress.com/201...-esp-ltd-v500-guitar-light-painting-exercise/

Hope you like it!

I'll try and do the SC607 next. Probably pertinent considering this is a seven-string forum!


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 11, 2010)

Wretched said:


> Hey again!
> 
> I just got done working the wallpaper for the LTD V500.
> It was a bugger of a thing. Not as easy with the flat face as the RGA121 was, but I think it turned out really well. Very moody.
> ...



That is so awesome, dude!


----------

